# Hoopmaster vs All In One Hooping Sysrem



## Jt72978 (May 2, 2013)

Which is better for someone new to embroidery? The Hoopmaster system or the All In One Hooping system? I want to purchase one or the other and I am leaning towards the all in one.


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

hoopmaster/mighty hoop for the win^^


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Those magnetics from hoopmaster are the best. Get the hooping boards with them. I just boxed up my friction hoops because I rarely use them.


----------



## NeonTees (Apr 25, 2010)

Very happy with our hoopmaster. 


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## kblack (Feb 2, 2011)

I love my hoopmaster. I bought the big one for jacket backs and need to add more different sizes. You will never regrade buying one..I only regret not buying sooner!!!


----------



## Jt72978 (May 2, 2013)

Hoop master it is!!! Is anyone selling one for a swf 1501c?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

contact hoopmaster directly. that is what we did.


----------



## rogersja (Apr 12, 2013)

My business couldn't function without the hoop master. They will start saving you time and stress right away. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Another vote for the Hoopmaster/Mighty Hoops, I rarely use my friction hoops now.


----------



## salty dog (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm a new guy as well. I went to a trade show last year and saw both the Hoopmaster and the All in One. Price determined that I would get the All in One. 
For me it was a mistake, I was still having problems hooping and in my opinion it was like hooping in the blind. Enough said. 
I bought the Hoopmaster and have not looked back. It took all the stress out of hooping for me. Yes, it was a lot of money but it has paid for it's self since I bought it. I have also bought the Mighty Hoops since and I'm very happy.
Salty


----------



## mesewsatx (Aug 4, 2007)

Hoopmaster - it has paid for itself with time, and consistency.


----------



## Jt72978 (May 2, 2013)

Do you use magna hoops with your hoopmaster or standard hoops that came with your machine? The videos I have seen show the magna hoops being used with the hoop master but it doesn't appear to me, that they come with the hoop master.


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

I use the magnet hoops called mighty hoops, you can use either but you have to purchase mighty hoops as well as the hoopmaster station.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

I like Hoopmaster as well


----------



## mumzie (May 9, 2008)

Hoopmaster. End of discussion.

Sent from my Desire HD using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Hoopmaster is my hero. I use it with my regular hoops and with the magnetic hoops. As my budget allows I will add magnetic hoops and put the friction hoops away.


----------

